# Tracing by Freezemark Only?



## Ella19 (11 April 2011)

Can you trace your horses history by their freezemark only? Indie was named, passported and microchipped by the dealer I bought her off. I would love to know her past. Her freezemark on her shoulder is 21B or 218. Am I able to trace her history by this alone?


----------



## WelshRuby (11 April 2011)

I lost touch with a pony having given her away to be sorted with her traffic probs. Later learned she was sold on so lost touch for a year. Out of the blue a lady looking to buy her rang me to ask about her history whilst with me. The lady had rung the freezemark peeps to find out if they could trace former owner from her freeze mark. They rang me to confirm it was ok for the buyer to contact me. It cost £15. So the answer to your Q is yes.
Good luck!


----------



## cally6008 (11 April 2011)

21B - liver chestnut mare

218 - pally gelding (also brings up a 1934 gelding which will have been pts by now I imagine)


----------



## cally6008 (11 April 2011)

I would get in touch with Freezemark.biz and ask them about the freezemark and see what details they can give you.

(looks like something not right with details on NED unless she born liver chestnut and has greyed out)


----------



## Cuffey (12 April 2011)

21B is called Honey on Nedonline, clearly passport has been ''mislaid'' or attempt made to cover up real ID and no effort made to establish her real ID before another passport issued.

Equine Details - HONEY 

Date of Birth  
Gender Female  
Colour Chestnut (LIVER CHESNUT)  
Height 147cm  
Breed Unknown  
Submitted by Horse Passport Agency Ltd 
(ID Passports do not include Pedigree)  
Birth Country Not supplied by PIO  

 Sounds like you need to speak to HPA as well


----------



## MHOL (12 April 2011)

Which dealer out of interest? PM me please


----------



## Ella19 (12 April 2011)

she is definately under 147cm and is dapple grey so doubt she was ever liver chestnut! She's also registered on NED under Pet ID passport and microchip.


----------



## cally6008 (13 April 2011)

Go on NED and search for her freezemark and see what comes up.


----------



## Ella19 (14 April 2011)

Ok we can establish she is NOT Honey, for a start she is well below 147cm so unless she shrunk in the hotwash that's not her! I also have photo's of her as a 3 year old and she is dark iorn grey so very unlikely to ever have been chestnut liver or otherwise! 

Does anyone know if Ireland have a differnt freezemarking system/company? I know she was imported from Ireland as a 2/3 yr old and believe she was freezemarked before then?
Her freeze mark is written as:

21
B


----------



## Cuffey (14 April 2011)

If your horse was freezemarked in Ireland the company was probably 

http://www.padlockirelandnationalregister.com/contact.htm


----------



## cally6008 (14 April 2011)

Padlock Ireland - Format is four letters 2 above 2 below as required with 2". One letter will be introduced at a later date when all number sequences have been used. Available nationwide and actual freeze-marking cost also includes. 

My guess would be Freezemark.biz - The standard mark used by the company is a three-character combination of letters and numbers. Owners can, however, choose their own marks, using either 2 / 4 letters or 2 / 4 numbers and this has proved very popular. Examples are BEN, STAR, MAX, owners initials, e.g. MJA, CEH, etc Combinations such as 007 and 999 have also been selected. Of course, the combination can only be used once.

(info taken from here, post also includes contact details - http://www.tracingequines.co.uk/horses/forum/73-useful-information/459-tracing-a-freeze-mark)


----------



## Ella19 (14 April 2011)

Thank you that's a great help.


----------



## aduffield (4 May 2011)

If its a freezemark.biz mark depends on the age of the pony. If you think its been done for a long time unlikely to be them as have only been going for a few years. It could be a farmkey one that either didn't come out properly or they only managed to get 3 on before it protested. A real long shot is it came from Holland. Have seen some Dutch driving ponies with fm's on back as breeding numbers.


----------



## Ella19 (10 November 2011)

Still seeking this ponies history! 

She was definately not stolen. No freezemark companies have come up with any suggestions for her freezemark 218 . The Irish ones never got back to me however. She's just grown again and has completely greyed out (now white) from dark dapple/iron grey. On clipping I found she would have had a white star as a foal. Believed to be 6-7yrs old. Connemara x . Cross possibly Irish Draft. Some feather.

Edited to add is this actually a freezemark or something else like a brand?


----------



## equinim (13 November 2011)

depending when she was freezemarked she could have been liver chestnut.
u can poss tell by the freezemark as if grey the freezemark is left on longer to kill the hair 
if not grey the freezemark is left on only to whiten the hair.
and they could have put her expected height not actual height and she may not have grown as expected.
u could poss get the passport agency to contact the owners to c if they can recognise the horse


----------



## Loopypony (13 November 2011)

I would have to say that that doesn't really look like a freezemark to me as they turn the hair grey - this looks more like a baldmark (same idea but used on greys to completely kill the hair so little to no growth). 

Have you tried different combinations of the mark? Could be 2LB for example...just a thought.


----------



## Ella19 (13 November 2011)

Loopypony are baldmarks done by a different company to those that do freeze marks?


----------



## SpruceRI (14 November 2011)

Ella19 said:



			Loopypony are baldmarks done by a different company to those that do freeze marks?
		
Click to expand...

No.

I had my Shetland freezemarked initially as a dapple grey youngster on his back, but the mark didn't show up very well, so I complained and Farmkey came back and marked him again, this time on his shoulder, left the irons on for longer so that the hair follicles were killed rather than frozen.

He has bald markings similar to the horse in question.


----------



## Capriole (14 November 2011)

I traced my horse's brand to whatever company and they contacted the people who had her branded, they are still at the same address (lucky, so we thought) from the names on the ansaphone, according to the company, but they havent responded to messages left, so looks like I wont be finding out anything from them


----------



## equinim (14 November 2011)

2 def a 2 
1 or L or poss badly done 2
8 or b 
can u c or feel anyother brands on her
what is the scar it could b a brand


----------



## Ella19 (14 November 2011)

what scar? 1 is def a 1 when clipped.

Equinin if you read my reply to my post you will find she was dark dapple grey when I got her, she could never have been liver chestnut. 

Freezemark seem to be the only company I can find that use 3 digits/letters so asked them again at YHL and they are getting back to me.


----------



## PeterNatt (14 November 2011)

Try Farmkey.


----------



## cally6008 (14 November 2011)

I posted in April 2011 (page 2) that it was probably a Freezemark.biz mark

Peter - Farmkey freezemarks are Any combination of 2 letters and 2 numbers. (Early freeze marks have 3 numbers and 1 letter). A personal mark is available which is 3 letters and 1 number.


----------



## Ella19 (15 November 2011)

Yes thank you cally it eS your post I was working off! They never replied to email so I hassles at Yhl.

RESULT! SHE IS A FREEZEMARK MARKED HORSE! oh and its 21B registered as GREY. So chuffed they are sending me details to re activate her account.

Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Ella19 (9 January 2012)

Just an update for all those that helped:

We finally tracked down Indies previous owner thanks to a lovely chap in Camarthenshire who lives in their old house and opened my freezemark letter.

I've literally just got in contact with Maria, but Indie's old name was Dolly!


----------

